# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  Besoin d'aide urgente pour Simon afin de lui sauver la vie

## Pascale_80

Simon a vu notre vétérinaire aujourd'hui. Il est suivi depuis trois mois pour une otite récalcitrante entraînant des troubles neurologiques. 


Simon est un jeune chat qui va avoir un an le 22 avril. Arrivé à l'association Steril'matou alors qu'il avait tout juste 15 jours s'est bien développé, a grandit et vécu heureux en compagnie de sa sur. 


Jusqu'au 10 janvier où tout déraille. Il déclare un otite et réagit mal au traitement qui provoque des troubles neurologiques. Il tient plus debout, fièvre et mange plus. Avec un traitement antibiotique il récupère mais garde des séquelles neurologiques. 


Nystagmus, tête penchée, difficultés à se déplacer sans tomber. 


Depuis 3 mois son otite persiste malgré les soins. 


Aujourd'hui nouvelle visite. Le vétérinaire aperçoit une masse anormale dans son oreille. Celle ci est toujours purulente et douloureuse. 


Afin de poser un diagnostic précis Simon a besoin d'un scanner qui ne peut être effectué qu'en clinique vétérinaire spécialisée. Et probablement d'une opération pour retirer l'éventuelle tumeur. 


Le pronostic n'est pas formidable mais Simon est jeune et plein de vie. Il mérite qu'on continue de se battre a ses côtés. 


Simon a besoin de vous tous car pour pouvoir survivre nous avons besoin d'environ 1000 pour le scanner, l'opération, la biopsie et les traitements...


Je n'ai pas de devis mais posterai les factures. Le rendez vous est prit pour me 24 avril a 9h. 


Chaque don compte pour sauver Simon. Sans ces soins il va souffrir et son état s'aggravera jusqu'à entraîner sa mort.


Il n'y a pas de petit dons. Les dons sont déductibles d'impôts !


Simon a besoin de vous...


https://www.leetchi.com/c/sauvons-simon-r4aomvmb

----------


## GADYNETTE

j'espère que la cagnotte va monter, monter !!!!

----------


## Constance_801

50 en deux jours. C'est a la fois beaucoup et peu. 

On ne pourra pas le faire soigner sans aide. 
Les examens et chirurgie se font dans une clinique spécialisée près de Rouen. On aura ni tarif ni délai. 
Simon a vraiment besoin de ces soins 😔

----------


## Pascale_80

Nous avons actuellement récupérés 440 euros pour Simon. C'est suffisant pour le scanner mais toujours pas pour l'opération. Il n'y a pas de petit don, toute aide est la bienvenue.
Un grand merci à toutes les personnes qui nous ont déjà aidés ❤️

----------


## duma762000

je crois savoir où vous allez emmener Simon. Vous devriez contacter la clinique vétérinaire de Boos, aussi compétente mais des tarifs convenables et ouverte à faire des paiements fractionnés. J'y amène mes animaux depuis plus de 20 ans. Vous devriez leur demander un avis et un devis. TEL 0235801998

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## Pascale_80

Nous avons actuellement récupérés 460 euros pour Simon. 

https://www.facebook.com/14180682251...3849167978650/

----------


## Pascale_80

Nous n'aurons pas plus les moyens de faire des paiements fractionnés. C'est où nous arrivons à récolter l'argent nécessaire pour soigner Simon et il est soigné où nous n'y arrivons pas et malheureusement il ne pourra pas être soigné. Nous avons aussi notre vétérinaire habituel qu'il faut régler. Pour cela nous avons une boutique en ligne où toutes les ventes sont intégralement utilisées pour les factures vétérinaires. Une partie de notre salaire y passe également mais nous ne gagnons pas assez pour payer toutes les factures. Si nous étions un particulier avec un seul animal nous n'aurions pas besoin d'aide. Nous voulons donner à Simon la même chance d'être soigné que si il appartenait à un particulier.






> je crois savoir où vous allez emmener Simon. Vous devriez contacter la clinique vétérinaire de Boos, aussi compétente mais des tarifs convenables et ouverte à faire des paiements fractionnés. J'y amène mes animaux depuis plus de 20 ans. Vous devriez leur demander un avis et un devis. TEL 0235801998

----------


## Constance_801

Demain Simon et Shiva vont fêter leur 1 an. Ils sont toujours ensemble. Inséparables pour la sieste comme les bêtises et même la gamelle c'est a deux. 
Alors quoi de mieux pour leur anniversaire que de leur offrir la possibilité de continuer à vivre ensemble longtemps ? Sans son frère, Shiva ne survivra pas. Simon est jeune, il ne mérite pas qu'on l'abandonne une deuxième fois. Leur mère a était empoisonné, je les ai prit en charge alors qu'ils avaient 15jours. Ce sont des survivants. 
Simon a besoin de vous afin de pouvoir être opéré mardi. Nous avons 460 sur les 1000  approximativement nécessaires. Nous avons besoin de vous. Les dons sont déductibles d'impôts. 

Simon a besoin de vous !

https://www.leetchi.com/c/sauvons-simon-r4aomvmb
PayPal sterilmatou@sfr.fr

----------


## Alantka

J'ai beaucoup trop de frais à gérer en ce moment pour pouvoir aider malheureusement, je vais partager la cagnotte de ce petit loup sur mes réseaux sociaux, en espérant que cela puisse attirer quelques personnes de plus.  ::

----------


## Pascale_80

Nous avons réunis grâce à vous tous, 930 euros sur les 1000 euros demandés. 
Simon a rdv demain. Nous vous tiendrons informés. Un grand merci à ceux qui ont aidés Simon ❤️ sans vous rien ne serait possible. MERCI 

https://www.facebook.com/14180682251...9009876462579/

----------


## Pascale_80

Simon a eu un bilan pré anesthésique et son scanner qui montre un conduit auditif infecté jusqu'à l'os. Il faut donc tout retirer. Nous avons acceptons la chirurgie qui va se faire aujourd'hui. 
Afin de régler la facture il nous manque 215€ car nous avions reçu 1150€ pour ses soins. 
Si vous pouviez nous aider encore un petit peu. 


Simon ne pourra pas rentrer aujourd'hui, il faudra donc que j'aille le récupérer demain.

----------


## Constance_801

Simon a bien eu son scanner et son opération mardi. Nous l'avons récupéré mercredi soir. Il avait un drain qui a été enlevé ce matin. Avec l'antibiogramme et la biospie, la facture a atteint les 1500€. 
Je tiens à remercier toutes les personnes qui nous ont aidé à récolter cette somme, sans aide il n'aurait pu etre soigné. Il nous manque encore 180€ pour solder en totalité la facture.
Notre association émet des reçus fiscaux. Elle vit uniquement grâce aux dons...

----------


## POLKA67

Je vous envoie une petite participation pour Simon début de mois, donc très bientôt !

----------

